# Uber XL percentage?



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Question, what percentage does Uber take on the Uber XL fare for XL drivers? Opening in Wilmington on Friday. Thanks WTF Uber! It's listed as 28% for Wilmington NC


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

28 in dc area too. Not sure why it's 8% higher than x since they dont do anymore for you. If you have surges , better to do 2x or more x surges than xl because of the higher fee they charge


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

28% in la/OC as well


----------

